# Taking your cat on vacation.



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

We are planning a trip this weekend, and are thinking about taking Toodles with us, instead of boarding her. She is a pretty good car rider, but I dont know how she will behave in a hotel room she is not familiar with. I wouldnt want her constantly meowing while we are out during the day. How many of you have traveled with you cat(s) or any other pet. Any suggestions for us?

-Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, the hotel will allow her? Just curious -- what sort of hotel is it? I can't imagine a hotel chain would allow pets.

I haven't traveled with my cats, but my concern would be that staff might let her out accidently while you're away. Personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving my cat knowing that other people could be going in and out. Also, cats tend to be happier in familiar surroundings, so I would lean toward leaving her home.

Maybe you could explain a bit more about the details of your trip so we can help. It's an interesting question


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've travelled by car and plane with 2 of my cats. But never left them in a hotel, it was always to someone's house (parents, grandmother). I think it depends a lot on the cat, does she easily spook? How does she act with new surroundings? Both of my cats easily adapted to being in a different house. My cat, Onyx, would immediately look for her litter box and food dish and once she found them would walk around sniff the whole place and then park her butt in the cushiest place she could find...

You might want to do a trial run....take her over a friends house (that doesn't have pets) and see how she does. 

I would be concerned about the hotel staff and would probably put out the do not disturb sign and get housekeeping to come when you're there. And yes...be sure the hotel allows pets.


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

The hotel where we will be staying is in the Clarion/Comfort Inn chain, and this one in particular does allow pets, of course, there is a charge, which is fairly minimal. She doesnt spook to easily ........... she lives with me and DH and three children, I think she would do well, I just dont want to get down there and then she not be able to get settled. The times we have boarded her, she has done well. I wish I felt comfortable just leaving her here at home, but I dont have anyone to feed her.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Not many people do this, so if you do it, please let us know about how it worked out. 

Some excellent suggestions/precautions in the posts above. I thought of one more: "pet-friendly" hotels and motels bill themselves as such because they have designated pet rooms. That means other pets have stayed in that room before. And left their pet scents behind. So there's always a remote possibility that your cat might smell another cat's scent in the room and get freaked out by it. But then, maybe it'll just be an item of intense curiosity. Something to tell the other kitties about when she gets home. :lol:


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

I had not even thought about the pet designated rooms and the scents of other animals left behind. I want to take her because I know we will miss her, but I will probally end up boarding her. I will just have to be prepared for a few days of her ignoring me when we get home, lol!!!! I could leave her here, and leave out enough food, but I dont really like doing that either. I usually feed her some dry food in the morning and then she gets her wet food in the evenings. She seems to like her routine, she knows when she is supposed to be fed!!!!


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I think taking her would work. :wink: 

We take our little dog and cat when we go for the weekend! They both have crates to travel in which also serve as a safe place in the hotel room. Our pets are show pets so they are used to traveling and staying in hotels.


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, my Toodles is no show cat, but she's our fur baby, and we love her! LOL!! Im still not sure what I am going to do this weekend.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

mykittytoodles said:


> The hotel where we will be staying is in the Clarion/Comfort Inn chain, and this one in particular does allow pets, of course, there is a charge, which is fairly minimal.


That's interesting. I didn't think that chain hotels allowed anything besides service animals. Just last week my friend, who is in the process of moving, was having trouble finding a place to stay that would take her with her retired police dog. 

Well, I guess I learned something new


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Here ya go Lisa, now you can get going and see the wonders of the world: http://www.petswelcome.com/

:lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Holy cow, there's a website for everything :lol: 

You know, it's funny to be discussing this, because my family does a big camping trip each year, and my SIL just found us "pet-friendly" campsites at the park we're going to. So, in addition to 8 adults and 6 kids, we'll have a large, bouncy Bernese Mountain dog joining us. :lol: 8O


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

lymekaps said:


> mykittytoodles said:
> 
> 
> > The hotel where we will be staying is in the Clarion/Comfort Inn chain, and this one in particular does allow pets, of course, there is a charge, which is fairly minimal.
> ...


When we show our cats we tend to stay at Motel 6 since they allow cats (and are cheaper but nice...showing is expensive!), so yep, there's several chain motels/hotels that allow pets. Some charge fees, some don't..


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

When I go for the weekend I have an automatic food and water feeder that continuously dump food and water out, and usually just keep them at home. They have each other for company, but you could leave a radio on for company if you only have one cat. If I leave for 3-5 days, I do the same thing, but have someone come by every day to check on them. They always are fine when I get home, although a bit needy.

If I am gone longer than that then they go to grandmas house. Grandma and grandpa LOVE the kitties, and they settle right in now. When I go to MN I am gone anywhere from 10-20 days. They use to get really homesick (so I'm told) but now they settle right in. I am sure they are sad and upset I am gone, but they are resilent, and fine when I get back. Your second choice might be to let a friend take care of your cat while you are gone at his/her house.

I am sure your cat will be fine for the weekend at a boarders if you choose not to take him/her with. I moved with my cat, and she was fine at the hotel. She wasn't so happy about being there, but she found a spot on the bed to snuggle in and just looked exhausted most of the time. I am sure it was partly from the stress of the drive. If you could keep your cat at home and hire someone to come by and feel her twice a day and stay and play a few hours, your cat would probably perfer that then being put in a strange enviornment like a boarding place. 

Carissa


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

If you're only going for the weekend (1-2 nights) I would just leave her at home with a ton of food and water (several bowls incase she dumps one over) She'll probably be more comfortable in her own enviroment if possible.
I've stayed in hotels with my cats (it's amazing how many allow them now!) but it was only overnight so I wasn't leaving them during the day. I would also be very nervous about someone letting her out, even with the "Do Not Disturb" sign up. I think Tim has a good point too about the place smelling like so many other animals.
I know you'll miss her but my guess is she'd be happier at home.
So, that's my 2 cents!


----------



## Laudin (Jul 23, 2005)

When I was a kid, we had a huge fire in our house and had to stay in a hotel w/a dog and a cat for 2 weeks. Our siamese (Coco) was pretty stressed out for most of the time but eventaully he calmed down. He was pretty nervous to begin with. But we didnt have a choice. I think it depends on the cat and how they handle things.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I have been catsitting for the Three Beach Balls (very overweight cats) upstairs while their owners were in Africa. They have been gone for three weeks.
The owners set up an elaborate life support system with friends but ultimately I was the one who did the lion's share of the work. One woman did not show at all and she was the mainstay.

I recommend getting a trusted friend to take care of your pet at home. They must be reliable though. Fat as they are, those cats would not have survived without me.
They are doing well considering that it's been three weeks. There was only one accident and they have behaved well. So leaving the pet at home sounds better than traveling or leaving it at anything but the best boarding facilty (and it is cheaper.)


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your replies. We decided to leave Toodles at home. I left her with a big bowl of dry food, and two bowls of water. She did well, but we missed her while we were gone. You all definately gave me some things to think about should we contemplate traveling with her.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome home!
I'm glad she did O.K.


----------

